# Letha Yoga



## The Kai (Nov 9, 2005)

Due to persistent and lingering lower back "issue" I fiannly broke down and went to a massage therapist.  While I was there he recommended me to his Letha Yoga class.  I tried it for the first time.  It is very different from the yogas that I have tried.  Also makes heavy use of equipment (ropes, sticks) and you need a partner.  Some of it is kinda a Yoaga, massage mix

Anybody else try Letha Yoga??


----------



## Epson (Nov 9, 2005)

Is that Thigh yoga? I seen that one, and your description sounded similar.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 9, 2005)

Don't know, the hand out says Letha


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm curious (as is my nature).  Got a link or something?


----------



## The Kai (Nov 10, 2005)

No not really,  Google the name-it is espoused by Dr Gyi


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

I've done a little of it at one of his seminars in Buffalo. He focused on sticks as it was an FMA camp.


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh, I thought it said "Lethal Yoga" and was expecting posts about how to kill while stretching.


----------



## searcher (Nov 10, 2005)

I have never heard of Letha.   I train in Hatha yoga and a more aerobic version.


----------

